#ubuntu-lb 2011-02-25
<lordjj> Hey guys, has anyone tried running Microsoft Visual C++ on Ubuntu through wine?
<Armageddon> lordjj, try using PlayOnLinux
<Armageddon> besides why do you need Micro$oft Visual C++ ? :/
<Armageddon> install Code::Blocks
<Armageddon> or use gedit, vim, emacs, and then compile
<lordjj> It's a College Requirement :/
<lordjj> about code::blocks:  Just do I install "codeblocks" only, or "codeblocks-contrib" too (I just want a basic C++ IDE )
<Armageddon> lordjj, can you please pastebin apt-cache search codeblocks please ?
<lordjj> sudo apt-cache search codeblocks
<lordjj> codeblocks - Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE)
<lordjj> codeblocks-contrib - Contrib plugins for Code::Blocks IDE
<lordjj> codeblocks-dbg - Code::Blocks debugging libraries
<lordjj> codeblocks-dev - Code::Blocks development files (SDK)
<lordjj> libcodeblocks0 - Code::Blocks shared library
<lordjj> libpath-dispatcher-perl - flexible and extensible command-line dispatch for Perl programs
<Armageddon> I asked for the pastebin
<lordjj> ?
<Armageddon> anyway you probably should install both
<Armageddon> !pastebin | lordjj
<lubotu3> lordjj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Armageddon> but you should choose cpp compiler instead of the C gcc compiler
<lordjj> where do you mean?
<Armageddon> you'll see when you configure the compiler
<lordjj> Ok, appears automatically on first run?
<Armageddon> let me install codeblocks and we'll see
<lordjj> ok codeblocks installed, I'll install codeclocks-contrib now right?
<Armageddon> yes it does
<Armageddon> you chose C++ ?
<lordjj> Should I install contrib first
<lordjj> or just configure it now
<Armageddon> well install the contrib
<lordjj> btw, "PlayOnLinux", is it better than wine? Or does each just support different apps
<lordjj> I would like to run MS Office on Ubuntu, because openoffice can't save formatting into .doc files
<lordjj> Ah, I see, so I choose "Intel C/C++ compiler"
<Armageddon> lordjj, PlayOnLinux is a frontend for wine
<Armageddon> yes choose intel C/C++
<lordjj> can u explain frontend?
<Armageddon> !frontend
<Armageddon> hmm
<Armageddon> !google frontend
<lubotu3> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Armageddon> lol
<Armageddon> funny bot
<lordjj> heh, I tried wiki-ing it, didn't find it. Ok, I'll google it.
<lordjj> Well thanks guys
<Armageddon> well lordjj basically it uses wine to work
<Armageddon> lordjj, are you new here ?
<lordjj> I see. So it can provide additional features, right? Yes I am new.
<Armageddon> lordjj, well the idea behind it is you most probably will find what you are looking for in the database where it is already configured to the needs of the application and the system
<Armageddon> and offers a GUI to work with
<lordjj> Oh ok
<Armageddon> I have a couple of questions for you if you don't mind
<lordjj> Sure
<Armageddon> how did you hear about this ?
<lordjj> The channel?
<Armageddon> yes
<lordjj> I just was just searching for Ubuntu & Lebanon topics
<lordjj> I found it in the search
<Armageddon> nice
<Armageddon> and where do you live george ?
<lordjj> Beirut
<Armageddon> New York right ?
<Armageddon> oh
<Armageddon> your IP says New York
<lordjj> hm, beats me
<Armageddon> oh no, virginia
<Armageddon> weird, which university if I may ask
<lordjj> Still, donno
<lordjj> AUST
<Armageddon> Achrafieh ?
<lordjj> Yeah
<Armageddon> alright, well you are welcome to stay and help if you like
<Armageddon> and/or get helped
<Armageddon> how long have you been using Ubuntu ?
<lordjj> How can I help :/ ?
<lordjj> Heh, ok.
<Armageddon> lordjj, it doesn't matter, do you think all of us know everything ? :p
<lordjj> It's been around 2 monthes
<Armageddon> I am like you
<lordjj> actually to be honest
<Armageddon> well I started like you 3 years ago
<lordjj> I had it installed since summer
<Armageddon> never turned back
<lordjj> Wanna know what originally drove me to install it?
<Armageddon> let's see
<lordjj> WEP cracking :P
<lordjj> It's just sounded too fun
 * Armageddon chuckles
<Armageddon> yea well, what drove me here is the open source and the liability
<Armageddon> and my hate for corporations
<Armageddon> what made me stay is another story
<lordjj> Yeah, I eventually started to learn that side of things too
<youssefchaker> Armageddon: you didn't ask him the infamous 'asl' question
<youssefchaker> doghre 3al IP lookup
<Armageddon> what made me stay is the open source community, I'm still amazed by its development
<youssefchaker> even though you probably looked up my IP instead of his
<youssefchaker> :P
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, well I don't care about the asl :/
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, just wanted to know how he got here
<Armageddon> cause we already did a conference in AUST
<Armageddon> I was there
<Armageddon> I'm not sure if he was
<youssefchaker> eh eh
<lordjj> I believe I was there too :)
<youssefchaker> khalas 2oul innak mo3jab
<Armageddon> lordjj, I was the one answering the questions :p
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, you'd wish :p
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, ma bin3ajab bi 7ada min ba3dak
<Armageddon> :p
<youssefchaker> he was the short guy with idiot look on his face :P
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, and the one knowing all the answers :p
<lordjj> heh
<lordjj> I actually was neither a CCE nor CSI student
<lordjj> but I was interested in attending
<Armageddon> lordjj, doesn't matter, GNU/Linux is not only for those
<lordjj> so I snuck in
<lordjj> yeah, but the conference was for those students
<Armageddon> lordjj, I did not know that, I was invited
<Armageddon> lordjj, I was a guest like you, but I found out that the one doing the conference didn't have any of the answers so I answered most of the ones I know :p
<Armageddon> which basically were all of them
#ubuntu-lb 2011-02-26
<lordjj> hm... do you remember a guy saying GIMP is not good?
<Armageddon> that was you ?
<lordjj> Hehe
<lordjj> yep
<Armageddon> do you remember someone answering you saying you should try gimpshop ?
<Armageddon> that was me ;)
<lordjj> I still hate it man. I installed Photoshop CS2 through wine
<Armageddon> lordjj, GIMP brought a lot more than an application to the GNU/Linux Community
<lordjj> what's gimpshop? An alteration?
<Armageddon> lordjj, no, it's a hack mode for GIMP
<Armageddon> lordjj, to make it "feel" closer to Photoshop
<lordjj> hm
<Armageddon> lordjj, you don't know how powerful GIMP is
<Armageddon> lordjj, you don't know the half of it
<Armageddon> lordjj, do you see most applications you are seeing now ?
<Armageddon> including Gnome stuff
<Armageddon> those are written using the GTK+ library
<Armageddon> !GTK
<lubotu3> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Armageddon> ;)
<Armageddon> see how powerful it is ?
<lordjj> Its just the interface that bugged me
<Armageddon> you gotta be open for change
<Armageddon> change is most of the time good
<lordjj> I was accustomed to using Photoshop for years
<Armageddon> most probably why
<Armageddon> lordjj, take your time using GIMP and you'll see its power
<Armageddon> there's an alternative for EVERYTHING
<Armageddon> oh btw, there is one more thing you should also know
<lordjj> even Worms :P
<Armageddon> not all of us in here use Ubuntu
<lordjj> Warmux
<lordjj> other distros?
<Armageddon> that's why I asked you the output of apt
<Armageddon> most of us use other distros yes
<lordjj> like what?
<Armageddon> but we still support Ubuntu because it is the one that got us into this new wonderful world
<Armageddon> well depends on who
<Armageddon> don't take youssefchaker as an example, he doesn't even use GNU/Linux most probably
<Armageddon> shatir bas ynazir 3ammak youssefchaker
<lordjj> ...inside jokes, I see :P
<Armageddon> lol
<Armageddon> lordjj, you gotta ask who to tell you which distro
<lordjj> let's say you
<Armageddon> me, ArchLinux
<Armageddon> rapacity, as well
<Armageddon> ghantoos, debian
<Armageddon> compengi turned from gentoo to Ubuntu recently
<Armageddon> I don't know if he is still on Ubuntu or not
<Armageddon> and youssefchaker MAC OS X
<Armageddon> along side Ubuntu I guess :/
<Armageddon> I'm not sure
<lordjj> Is ubuntu the only one with a simple GUI?
<Armageddon> you gotta ask him
<Armageddon> listen
<Armageddon> GUI has nothing to do with the distro
<Armageddon> Gnome is for all distros including BSD
<Armageddon> so is KDE, Xfce, Lxde, etc...
<Armageddon> so are Desktop Managers
<Armageddon> Ubuntu is probably the most user friendly and the easiest to install out of the box
<Armageddon> the difference between distributions is the "flavor" if you want
<Armageddon> GNU/Linux is a car
<Armageddon> Distros are the brands
<Armageddon> some people prefer honda over nissan
<Armageddon> others prefer I don't know KIA
<Armageddon> all of them have their cons and pros
<Armageddon> but they all work amazingly
<lordjj> what is the main element that is changed?
<lordjj> Obviously the kernel is the same right?
<lordjj> And the commands
<Armageddon> well, not anymore
<Armageddon> the commands are the same yes
<Armageddon> but not all of them
<Armageddon> because some are applications installed seperately
<Armageddon> but yes if you install them they will be the same and work the same
<Armageddon> well let me give you a small difference between Ubuntu and it's father Debian
<Armageddon> Ubuntu as you know is debian based
<Armageddon> right ?
<lordjj> Yes that I've heard
<Armageddon> okay well when you install Ubuntu you get GUI, you don't choose it
<Armageddon> you get a lot of applications as well
<Armageddon> with debian on the other hand, you most probably won't get anything, you'll have to install GUI yourself
<Armageddon> that is not fully accurate because there is an option during the installation that allows you to choose if you want to install the GUI or not
<lordjj> Aha.
<lordjj> Whatabout stuff like drivers?
<Armageddon> well, there are 2 types of "drivers" if you want
<Armageddon> there are the ones built into the kernel and there are modules which are run on startup
<Armageddon> because both Ubuntu and Debian compile their own kernels and send you the binary packages
<Armageddon> they try as much as possible to include all architectures in the kernel
<Armageddon> so most probably your hardware will work, but not always, if it doesn't you'll install a module and run it, if you don't want that you'll have to compile the kernel by yourself
<Armageddon> by Ubuntu standards that is not recommended
<lordjj> Btw, have you noticed that battery lasts less on Linux than on Windows?
<Armageddon> no it doesn't
<Armageddon> depends on how much you are taking out of the computer
<lordjj> Well on my laptop it's like that
<lordjj> On Windows generally last 4 hours
<lordjj> Ubuntu 2
<Armageddon> you should probably install lm-sensors and try to minimize your CPU performance
<lordjj> I tried installing Jupiter
<lordjj> but it caused start-up problems
<Armageddon> no wait
<lordjj> so I removed it
<Armageddon> damn I forgot the name
<Armageddon> it's a CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor
<Armageddon> I have no idea what's the name of the package
<lordjj> It corrupted my first Wubi install, since I still didn't know about alt+prntscrn+REISUB
<Armageddon> cpufrequtils
<Armageddon> that's the name of the package
<lordjj> so the pc froze at startup; I forced a turnoff & Wubi got corrupted
<Armageddon> wubi ?
<Armageddon> :/
<lordjj> ok, does it work like jupiter?
<Armageddon> I don't know what jupiter is, I never tried it
<lordjj> Yeah I installed normal installation after that
<Armageddon> wait
<Armageddon> what do you mean by wubi ?
<lordjj> You know "Wubi"; installing Ubuntu through Windows
<Armageddon> you installed it inside winblows ?
<lordjj> as if its an application
<lordjj> the first time ye
<lordjj> Then corrupted it
<lordjj> Then installed normally
<youssefchaker> stepped out, yeah im on Mac OS X and run Ubuntu on my desktop :)
<youssefchaker> ubuntu is for downloading torrents
<youssefchaker> mac for web dev
<Armageddon> lordjj, see you got your answer
<Armageddon> lol
<lordjj> heh
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, you download torrents ? shame on you
<Armageddon> shame shame
<Armageddon> transmission right ? youssefchaker ? :p
<lordjj> Btw, I read on forums that underclocking CPUs can be harmful. Is that what cpufrequtils does?
<Armageddon> you mean overclocking
<lordjj> actually lemme check the right word
<lordjj> no I don't mean overclocking
<Armageddon> well what it does is lower the CPU frequency i.e. performance
<youssefchaker> yes Armageddon
<Armageddon> winblows does the same when you choose powersaver or whatever
<lordjj> Aha, so you choose the mode?
<youssefchaker> btw, off topic, but today i am officially jobless
<lordjj> Or a whole list of options?
<youssefchaker> WOOOHOOO
<lordjj> o_o ...
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, why ? :/
<youssefchaker> i quit my job
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, wait wait why ?
<Armageddon> why the hell ?
<Armageddon> :/
<youssefchaker> im co-founding a startup
<Armageddon> you just quit !
<youssefchaker> http://jogabo.com
<youssefchaker> i quit a month ago
<youssefchaker> but today was my last day
<Armageddon> what why ? :o
<Armageddon> what are you gonna do ?
<Armageddon> what are you gonna do ?
<youssefchaker> im going to be the 'CTO' of my own company :D
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, cool, what kind of company ?
<Armageddon> lordjj, you chose the mode for each CPU
<youssefchaker> http://jogabo.com is a site for football (soccer) amateur players
<Armageddon> that's the company ?
<youssefchaker> we will help them create/organize/manage games and tournaments, etc
<Armageddon> teaching football ?
<youssefchaker> not teaching!
<youssefchaker> making people's life easier
<Armageddon> looking for jobless people who need jobs ?
<youssefchaker> hehehe
<youssefchaker> not yet
<youssefchaker> but maybe later
<youssefchaker> and if 6 or 12 months from now you have good experience in web development or IT or are willing to learn
<youssefchaker> why not
<Armageddon> fine I'm in !
<lordjj> ok, just btw, underclocking is a word, I didn't make it up "By underclocking (& under-voltage) you end up with a better CPU but at a higher price.
<lordjj> The atom CPU is not great it is cheap low power so thermal design is easy."
<lordjj> -from the forums
<Armageddon> do you even know what they are talking about ? :p
<lordjj> I think it means reducing performance :P
<Armageddon> read it again !
<Armageddon> it means reducing performance by the company
<lordjj> Btw, I've been meaning to ask about this for some time:
<Armageddon> go for it
<lordjj> I have an old antique desktop
<lordjj> 128mb RAM
<lordjj> 1.8 GHz Pentium4 CPU
<youssefchaker> riz2allah
<lordjj> I heard Ubuntu can work on 32Mb RAM
<Armageddon> lordjj, theoretically
<Armageddon> yes
<lordjj> but the problem is, the demo won't run on less than 256 mb
<Armageddon> what demo ?
<Armageddon> oh you mean the live CD ? :p
<lordjj> the LIve CD demo
<Armageddon> hmm
<lordjj> it just crashes
<Armageddon> well you gotta try something hmm less demanding
<lordjj> at times saying not enough memory
<Armageddon> try Xubuntu or even Lubuntu
<lordjj> Well I want something out of the box
<lordjj> especially that there's not internet on that PC
<Armageddon> well 1st it will have internet once you try Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<Armageddon> and all Ubuntu versions are out of the box :) but none will work properly without internet connection
<youssefchaker> a quick question lordjj what are you going to use that computer for?
<lordjj> heh, eventually for internet :P
<Armageddon> actually If I'm not mistaken none of the distros will work without internet
<Armageddon> I mean for updates and stuff
<lordjj> Are the updates that necessary?
<Armageddon> and you can't even continue ArchLinux' installation without internet
<youssefchaker> Armageddon: he means he needs to be able to install it first without internet
<Armageddon> you'll end up in a useless shell
<youssefchaker> then when it's ready he'll configure the internet
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, yea that's what I said
<youssefchaker> right lordjj?
<Armageddon> 19:35 < Armageddon> and all Ubuntu versions are out of the box :) but none will work properly without internet connection
<lordjj> yeah
<lordjj> well Ubuntu did...
<Armageddon> lordjj, no it didn't
<lordjj> What do u mean?
<Armageddon> you installed the OS fine, got into the GUI then you needed to update
<lordjj> I installed it without a connection.
<Armageddon> yes you can
<Armageddon> less it says netinstall ! you can install it without internet connection
<Armageddon> all Ubuntu versions work the same
<Armageddon> the difference is the DE
<Armageddon> !de | lordjj
<lubotu3> lordjj: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Armageddon> lol
<Armageddon> no not german you idiot
<Armageddon> DE as in Desktop Enbironment
<Armageddon> !DE
<lordjj> ?
<Armageddon> lordjj, I was talking to the bot :p
<lordjj> ...
<Armageddon> lordjj, so yes you can install them without internet connection
<Armageddon> but unless you dont want to install applications and update you'll need an internet connection
<lordjj> Well, I still don't see what the internet is for if I installed Ubuntu without internet and didn't get a connection for monthes, & when I did I never did the system updates it asked for
<lordjj> Oh alright
<lordjj> Well even then
<lordjj> you can get packages
<lordjj> like tar.gz
<Armageddon> lordjj, not recommended by Ubuntu standards
<Armageddon> lordjj, and you can still get them .deb ;)
<lordjj> That too
<lordjj> heh ok
<lordjj> So for that old PC you recommend Xubuntu you said?
<Armageddon> or Lubuntu
<lordjj> ok, how's the installation? Through a CD?
<lordjj> Just like normal Ubuntu?
<Armageddon> yup
<lordjj> Oh and I tried to make a 4GB usb into a portable bootable Ubuntu system once
<lordjj> I couldn't get it to work
<lordjj> it'd give me kernel not found
<lordjj> There's the "Startup Disk Creator" in ubuntu
<Armageddon> lordjj, never tried that
<lordjj> I put the Ubuntu CD in the CD rom, and plugged the USB, the Startup DIsk Creator copied files onto it
<lordjj> then when I boot on the USB I get the menu
<lordjj> Try Ubuntu, Install, etc
<lordjj> except I'd get Kernel not found or somethin
<lordjj> Well anyway. Thanks. Goodnight guys.
<Armageddon> night
